# New Easter Eggs Games Coming to Tesla



## Emyr (Oct 27, 2016)

He's only truly correct about the programmers starting in gaming for a particular generation who were introduced to computers between the late 1970s through to the rise of the consoles through the 1980s until the world wide web and home broadband became A Thing in mid-late 1990s.

In the 1980s, magazines and books containing BASIC code were widely available and all the mainstream home computers (Commodore PET, Atari, ZX Spectrum, BBC/Acorn etc) all came with BASIC interpreters.

For many kids born in the 80s, gaming meant consoles and on 90s PCs the hardware capabilities were ahead of the frameworks and game engines available for DIY game programming. These kids became the young consumers of the dotcom bubble: users of Geocities, Excite, Livejournal, MySpace learned how to build web pages, then learned how to make them non-static through server side programming (PHP4 was notable at this time) and client-side Javascript.

Musk was born in 1971, taught himself to program on a Commodore VIC-20 aged 10 and sold a game written in BASIC to a magazine at age 12. He dropped out of a PhD in energy physics at Stanford to start his first company in 1995, building websites for small businesses. When he says "many programmers", he means "many programmers like him". Classic rich white guy mistake.


----------



## electrico (May 18, 2017)

Although I also read comments about putting the idle engineers to work on improving the driving experience, instead of producing games.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

I think this stuff is just stupid. Some idiot will (and probably already has) unlock this crap so it can be used while driving. If you want to play games while parked in your car, use your phone.



Emyr said:


> Musk was born in 1971, taught himself to program on a Commodore VIC-20 aged 10 and sold a game written in BASIC to a magazine at age 12. He dropped out of a PhD in energy physics at Stanford to start his first company in 1995, building websites for small businesses. When he says "many programmers", he means "many programmers like him". Classic rich white guy mistake.


Classic *human* mistake... in any economic class, ethnicity, or gender. "Everyone" usually means "everyone like me", or "everyone in the class which I think is against me" (the first one in this case).

I'm older than he is, rather than younger, but the narrow perspective is apparent either way.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

electrico said:


> Although I also read comments about putting the idle engineers to work on improving the driving experience, instead of producing games.


My guess is that they use game production as an incentive, with those who are interested allowed to spend some fraction of their time on this, knowing that they are going to do something unproductive anyway (just like people "working" at desks worldwide are reading online forums right now).


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

brian_ said:


> My guess is that they use game production as an incentive, with those who are interested allowed to spend some fraction of their time on this, knowing that they are going to do something unproductive anyway (just like people "working" at desks worldwide are reading online forums right now).


And one good idea from a "time wasting forum" may end up saving millions

As an engineer I always felt that learning at work balanced out part of the time that I spent thinking about work problems when I wasn't at work


----------

